# تـأملات في قصة السامرية



## ميرنا (26 مارس 2006)

*تـأملات في قصة السامرية*

+ "قالت له المرأة: يا سيد أعطني هذا الماء، لكي لا أعطش ولا آتي إلى هنا لأستقي. قال لها يسوع: اذهبي وادْعِي زوجك وتعالي إلى هنا. أجابت المرأة وقالت: ليس لي زوج. قال لها يسوع: حسناً قلتِ ليس لي زوج، لأنه كان لكِ خمسة أزواج، والذي لكِ الآن ليس هو زوجك. هذا قلتِ بالصدق."                                   (يو 4: 15-18)
+ + + 
بدأ المسيح حديثه مع المرأة السامرية طالباً إليها أن تُعطيه ليشرب، فإذا بالحديث يتحوَّل بأن تطلب هي إليه أن يُعطيها لتشرب.
مسكين هو الإنسان الذي في جهله يعتقد أن الرب هو المحتاج إليه!!!!!!!!!!
محتاج إليه في خدمتـه، محتاج إلى عشور أموالـه أو تقدماتــه، محتاج إلى صلاته وعبادته.
ولكن حينما يفتح الرب عيوننا لنعرف حقيقة أنفسنا ونتبيَّن عجزنـــا،
نعرف أننا نحن المحتاجون إليه وإلى مراحمــه.
ولكن، ما هو الماء الذي كانت تطلبه المرأة؟
كما سبق أن قلنا إن كلمات المسيح تحمل دائماً معنيين: معنىً ظاهرياً، وآخر روحياً عميقاً خفياً. وقد فهمت المرأة السامرية "الماء الحي" على أنه الماء الجاري الذي ينبع من ينبوع حي وهو غير ماء الآبار.
ولكن هناك معنىً آخر للماء الحي، وهو الذي كان يرمي إليه المسيح ولم تفهمه المرأة، ولم يكن هذا المعنى غريباً على مَن يقرأ الكتب - في العهد القديم - فقد تردَّد ذِكر الماء والعطش مرتبطاً بالعطش الروحي والارتواء الروحي؛ ولكن المرأة السامرية لم تدرك هذا المعنى الروحي، لأن قلبها لم يكن قد انفتح بعد لمعرفة المسيح بل كانت منحصرة بالتمام في اهتمامات الجسد "... ولا آتي إلى هنا لأستقي".
ولذلك كان لابد للمسيح من أن يواجه المرأة بحقيقة حياتها أو بمعنى آخر يكشف لها عن نفسها، فقال لها: "اذهبي وادْعِي زوجك"؛ أي قبل أن أُعطيكِ الماء الحي، اذهبي أولاً وواجهي نفسك، وافضحي خطيتك ثم تعالي واطلبي الماء الحي.
ومواجهة الخاطئ لنفسه هي الخطوة الأولى لبدء حياته مع المسيح،
وهي قيامة من بين الأموات التي بها يتهيَّأ للموت مع المسيح والقيامة معه.
فالمسيح رأى المرأة السامرية أمامه ميتة ولا تختلف عن لعازر الذي مات وأنتن في القبر،
ولكي تأخذ المرأة عطية الله لابد أن يُقيمها المسيح أولاً.
وكما طلب المسيح من اليهود أن يرفعوا الحجر عن قبر لعازر ليكشفوا عن الميت الذي أنتن،
هكذا أيضاً طلب إلى المرأة أن ترفع الحجر عن قلبها الذي يُخفي نتانة موتها،
+  +  +V وكانت هذه هي بداية حياتها مع المسيح.
"حسناً قلتِ... هذا قلتِ بالصدق":
عجباً يا رب لمحبتك!!
أنت الذي تُخرِج من الآكل أُكلاً ومن الجافي حلاوة!!
أنت لم تدينني عن السيئ الذي يملأ حياتي، بل مدحتَ شيئاً واحداً حسناً!!
لم تفضح كذبي الكثير، بل باركتَ قولاً واحداً اعتبرته صدقا!!
ليتك يا ربي تعطيني هذه العين التي لا تفحص عن الشر في الآخرين، بقدر ما تبحث عن الصالح فيهم
وإذا ما جلست لأُعدِّد خطايا الآخرين .... علِّمني أن أذكر فضائلهم أولاً،
لأنك أنت الذي علَّمتني أنه لا يوجد إنسان واحد بلا فضيلة مهما كانت حياته شريرة،
ولكن العين الشريرة لا تنظر إلاَّ إلى الشر.
أعطني يا رب أن أكون شفوقاً رقيقاً في معاملة أخي الخاطئ، وفي محبة وصبر أحتمل ضعفه حتى أكتشف باباً منه أدخل إلى أعماق قلبه وأربحه لك.

+ "قالت له المرأة: يا سيد، أرى أنك نبي! آباؤنا سجدوا في هذا الجبل، وأنتم تقولون إن في أورشليم الموضع الذي ينبغي أن يُسجد فيه. قال لها يسوع: يا امرأة، صدِّقيني أنه تأتي ساعة، لا في هذا الجبل، ولا في أورشليم تسجدون للآب." (يو 4: 19-21)
+ + + 
لقد انفتحت عينا السامرية لتُبصر المسيح كنبي، حتى وإن كانت هذه المعرفة معرفة غير كاملة، لكن المسيح احتملها حتى تصل إلى كمال معرفته كمسيَّا والإيمان به أنه المسيح المنتظر.
أين نسجد؟
حينما تلامست المرأة مع نعمة المسيح حالاً تساءلت: أين تجد الله؟ كيف تعبد الله؟
هل في أورشليم حيث يوجد الهيكل العظيم؟ أم على جبل جرزيم؟
لأن السامريين كانوا يعتقدون أن جبل جرزيم هو الجبل الذي عليه قدَّم إبراهيم ابنه إسحق ليذبحه ذبيحة للرب، وفي هذا الجبل تقابل إبراهيم مع ملكي صادق.
ومن أجل هذا كانوا يُقدِّمون ذبائحهم على جبل جرزيم،
أما بقية اليهود فكانوا يعتقدون أن هيكل أورشليم هو مكان تقديم الذبيحة.
ولهذا تساءلت السامرية في حيرة: أين ينبغي أن تسجد وتعبد؟
وهكذا تُحرِّكها نعمة الرب إلى طلب الماء الحي!!
ولم يكن ممكناً أن تُدرك هذا الماء الحي أولاً قبل أن تتوب،
ولكن بعد التوبة تأتي العبادة، والذبيحة.
أية ذبيحة تُقدَّم؟
وأين تُقدَّم هذه الذبيحة؟
أين هو الهيكل الحقيقي؟
وهنا يُفاجئها المسيح بإعلان آخر يقترب بها أكثر إلى معرفة الحق الذي تجهله:
"يا امرأة، صدِّقيني أنه تأتي ساعة، لا في هذا الجبل، ولا في أورشليم تسجدون للآب".
"يا امرأة"!!
هكذا يُخاطب المسيح هذه المرأة، وهو بهذا يُعيد إليها كرامتها كابنة لله. هذه الكرامة التي فقدتها بسبب خطيتها، لأنها الآن خليقة جديدة في المسيح؛ أما الإنسان العتيق فقد مضى وزال.
"إنه تأتي ساعة":
أية ساعة هذه؟
الساعة التي يرتفع فيها المسيح على الصليب فادياً العالم بذبيحة نفسه.
الساعة التي فيها ينشق حجاب الهيكل.
الساعة التي يتمجَّد فيها الله الآب حينما يكمل ابنه الوحيد كمال طاعة الإنسان لله في جسده القائم من بين الأموات.
في هذه الساعة لا يحتاج الإنسان الخاطئ إلى دم الحيوان ذبيحة، لأنه "ليس بدم تيوس وعجول، بل بدم نفسه، دخل مرة واحدة إلى الأقداس، فوجد فداءً أبدياً." (عب 9: 12)
"لا في هذا الجبل، ولا في أورشليم تسجدون للآب":
هنا تحوُّل روحي عميق في معنى العبادة يُقدِّمه المسيح للمرأة السامرية، إذ يقول لها إن عبادة الله لم تَعُد قاصرة على مكان معين يتقابل فيه الخاطئ مع الله؛ بل الآن يستطيع الإنسان الخاطئ أن يتقابل مع الله في المسيح وبالمسيح. وحيثما يوجد الله توجد الفرصة أمام كل خاطئ أن يتقدَّم إليه بدم المسيح.
فلم يَعُد مكان العبادة هو هيكل أورشليم، بل الهيكل الجديد الذي هو جسد المسيح؛
إذ قال عن جسده: "انقضوا هذا الهيكل".
هذا هو الذبيح والهيكل معاً، وحينما يوجد جسد المسيح، توجد العبادة الحقيقية لله الآب.
وفي هذا المعنى تتضح أهمية تقابُل المؤمنين معاً في ذبيحة الإفخارستيا التي هي جسد المسيح الحي، والتي فيها وبها فقط نستطيع أن نقترب إلى الله الآب في عبادة حقيقية.


----------



## DODY2010 (23 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: تـأملات في قصة السامرية*

؟نعم من يشرب من ماء الرب فلن يعطش ابدا لانو ماء الروح ودا الي مش ممكن حد تاني يعطيه


----------



## النهيسى (23 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: تـأملات في قصة السامرية*

شكرا للتأملات الرائعه جدا

الرب يبارككم​


----------



## kalimooo (23 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: تـأملات في قصة السامرية*

جميل  يا ابسوتي

شكراااااا على التأملات القيمة

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## first (23 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: تـأملات في قصة السامرية*

الرب يبارككم على التأمل الرائع.... اذا ممكن بدي تأمل عن الاية في مزمور 42 لماذا انت منحنية يا نفسي بتقدروا تبعتوا لي.... الرب يباركم مرة اخرى ويبارك هالمنتدى الرائع


----------



## qwyui (23 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: تـأملات في قصة السامرية*

امين يعطينا الرب هذة المياة تجرى فى جسدناامين


----------



## elamer1000 (29 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: تـأملات في قصة السامرية*

*رائع جدا*

*ربنا يبارك حياتك*

*+++*​


----------

